
Ask HN: Would you pay for fuzzing as a service? - fuzz_saas
Fuzzing has discovered security vulnerabilities in a lot of production code, and generates useful test cases for programs - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lcamtuf.coredump.cx&#x2F;afl&#x2F;<p>It requires a lot of computational power, since it tries random (guided) inputs into the program.<p>Would you pay for a SaaS product that discovers security vulnerabilities&#x2F;generates interesting test cases using a fuzzer like AFL?
======
luminousbit
Such a product exists:
[https://www.tinfoilsecurity.com/](https://www.tinfoilsecurity.com/) . It's
pretty good and we pay $199/month. But they have not been active recently and
the company may be dying without enough business to support them.

~~~
thenobsta
Yeah, Tinfoil's got a good product. They're definitely still active and I
think they're business is doing pretty well.

------
frewsxcv
I tried to create one of these a few months ago
[https://github.com/frewsxcv/lop.farm](https://github.com/frewsxcv/lop.farm)

Send me an email if you want to team up on this: coreyf@rwell.org

